

Show HN: A jiggly canvas sketch - hailpixel
http://lab.hailpixel.com/1

======
IanDrake
His homepage is awesome!

~~~
prezjordan
Just about to say the same thing. Very cute, I'm impressed.

------
andrewcooke
how did you generate the background image? is it a photo sampled using H+V
(discarding S)? are the triangles oriented randomly? looks nice (better than
the wobble, imho, which i think has too high an amplitude - could be smaller
and perhaps faster. i suppose a way to adjust parameters would be out of the
question? ;o).

~~~
iclelland
The background image is here: <http://lab.hailpixel.com/static/1/img/box.jpg>

It looks like it just uses the raw RGB values from the image, sampled in a
25x25 grid spanning the image. The orientation isn't random, but is chosen to
avoid the sharper regions of the image, preferring to pick the points
representative of smoother areas of colour.

~~~
hailpixel
This is exactly how I did it. The orientation on the triangles is chosen to
minimize the "color distance" between connecting edges.

------
brittohalloran
This would have been useful in college...

